# 1/700 Tone Will Be Released



## flyhawkmodel (May 15, 2009)

*Hello everyone,

I am glad to tell you the good news.our new phothoetch product will be released next month. 
I would like to share some pictures with you,please view it in advance.

It is specific to Fujimi kit in 1/700 scale,WWII IJN Heavy Cruiser Tone .*





































*Best Regards,
Aileen *


----------

